
I've created a new Meme Generator that is super easy to use on mobile - danielrgfm
https://memerino.me
======
danielrgfm
Hi!

I've noticed current meme generators are very cumbersome to use, especially on
mobile devices, so i took the plunge and created a new Meme Generator that is
dead simple and intuitive to use. It's called Memerino.

Here's the website: [https://memerino.me](https://memerino.me)

You can choose from popular meme images or upload your own. It allows you to
add as many captions as you wish to images, as well as adjust their positions.

I'm currently developing and improving the website, and i'd really like to
hear your feedback.

Happy Meming!

